# Need Input on Pin-Rigging Combo!!



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Everyone, 
I'm looking for Pin-Rigging Combo. Any advice on where to begin would be appreciated. Anything under $200? I've seen combo's in $500 plus and that's just out of my limit. I'm on a tight budget. I'm thinking about getting the Shimano TLD and a decent stand up rod. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

i'd go with a penn senator 113h or hlw. to get the line capacity that can be necessary you'd need at least a tld 20 or 25, though in the old days they did get away with abu 7000's, id feel safer with something that holds at least 400 yds of 25 lb test. Then you get whatever stand up rod you like, i've got an ugly stik 7' 20-50 lb line which is plenty of backbone but a fairly soft tip to absorb shock. don't forget you need an anchor rod too, any surf rod capable of handling 5-6 ounces and about 10-12' should work. I use a silstar and a large TICA spinning reel. never had any problems. just make sure the anchor rod has plenty of backbone because the anchors can get pretty stuck sometimes and i've seen a rod broken trying to get one out.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

What line class are you thinking of??

i have heard good things about the Daiwa VIP series, "biggest sleeper out there" according to one well known west coast angler.

if your thinking 30lb class then maybe a daiwa vip 870($90 at cabela's) with a penn 535 or 545 should come in around 225. 

another choice might be the penn 113h combo at boater's world for $99, great on the budget and good line capacity. the rod in this combo is a lower line penn rod. 

good luck
jerry


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Everyone,
> I'm looking for Pin-Rigging Combo. Any advice on where to begin would be appreciated. Anything under $200? I've seen combo's in $500 plus and that's just out of my limit. I'm on a tight budget. I'm thinking about getting the Shimano TLD and a decent stand up rod.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


 That tld is bad to the bone,will last,and has a "most excellent" drag.. 
Standup rod,what bluerunner suggested is a gooden. A guide down in Fla took that blank and cut the tip and that's what he does the majority of his tarpon fishing with,so it does have some backbone,and reasonably priced.OBTW,he has tlds on them too..


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks guys!!!

Look like I'm leaning on the TLD20!! One other question, is it possible to use a muskie rod as a fighting rod? The Daiwa Heartland Muskie Serie rods have some backbone in them.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Check out one of the sponsers on the right side of the board www.marinetackle.com.They have the Penn and TLD reels at a good price. I ordered the Penn combo 113H yesterday for Yaking. It was going to be the TLD 25 or the Penn but I felt the Penn would hold up better if it got wet or dunked in the surf.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

teo DO NOTHING TILL YOU HEAR FROM ME


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

can anyone explain to me how to set up a trolley rig? i don't really understand how you connect the main line to the anchor line, and be able to disconnect when you've got a fish on. i've got a 10'6 tica w/525mag (20lb. flouro) and a penn long beach 6 1'2ft. MH trolling rod w/ a 4/0 senator (40lb. mono) would this suffice or do i need a heavier rod and bigger reel for my anchor?


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I don't understand the whole "Pin-Rig" thing at all...  

Newbie.....


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Ok - Now I am a little smarter.

http://www.avalonpier.com/tips/kingrig.html

And ... think I have adequate equipment to play the game.

So ... SOMEONE show the rookie how when Mr. Brown comes to town.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

basically you use a clothespin setup to connect the two lines. a swivel before you're rig on teh fighting line is placed in the jaws of the clothespin and the clothes pin is attached to a swivel which is slid down the anchor line. you could also use those metal releases but i don't really know how to explain those, basically a bent piece of around 90#wire and when the fish hits it pops free.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i think i've got the basic idea... i don't see why the setup i'm using wouldn't work, i sure can't cast 8oz. more than 60yrds yet...so i don't think line capacity will be much of an issue for me. now this might be a stupid question, but are you using an actual clothes pin...if so how do you get the swivel attached to it? and where could i go about finding some anchor sinkers...can't say i've ever seen them in the shops...then again i haven't been looking.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

you wont find much stuff in the va shops, and the anchors you see in va shops are crap those pyramid sinkers with nails in them dont hold anything for me at all, if anyone knows where they have the tube style with hangers, PLEASE let me know i forgot to pick some up last time down on da island, will do when go down with al. 

stillsk8. you have enough, i think, for cobes, i would want more line for kings. your anchor rod, does NOT need to be out all that far, most pins are within 30yrds of the pier. where most hits take place as well. i would try to use at least 20lb line on ur 525, bc you have alot of tension on that line between your 8oz anchor, and your however many oz pin, plus if u get lucky enough for somethin to pop your pin. (ive had my share of lil tiny doggies no bigger than my baits, and damn bluefish and spanish goin after my bait)

if u have any ?'s feel free to ask

neil


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

teo, i think your a tackle ho



you definately dont wanna be one of those, so u should make it better by selling me a buncha your stuff at half price!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

StillSkatin said:


> i think i've got the basic idea... i don't see why the setup i'm using wouldn't work, i sure can't cast 8oz. more than 60yrds yet...so i don't think line capacity will be much of an issue for me. now this might be a stupid question, but are you using an actual clothes pin...if so how do you get the swivel attached to it? and where could i go about finding some anchor sinkers...can't say i've ever seen them in the shops...then again i haven't been looking.


 Most folks nowadays use the "cliprig" consist of bent wire,in a u shape,swivel is at top of u(which attaches to your anchor line),the two ends of the u are pressed together slide through a bead,then, slide through the hole on an eggsinker,after that you slide a bead which will butt up against the eggsinker. This leaves two ends of the wire which will act as a clip,you can bend the wire outboard for more pressure when you slide the swivel of your rig on there,inboard for less pressure.Clip the ends of the wire for the desired length,usually a couple of inches.When the fish hits it will pull the swivel free of the bent out wire. 

I used to use a clothspin,simply because I liked to adjust the depth of my bait often. With a clothspin you can attach it to the shockleader of your fighting rod at any spot in the line. I drill holes in the top of the clothspin and bend a piece of wire to act as a "harness" which holds clothspin in place.Bend wire and attach to a swivel(which slides up and down anchor line). For more tension on the clothspin you can put a rubberband around the end that closes. Sometimes the king will hit the bait,knock it off the clothspin and circle back looking for it,in this case,you can attach a small fixed float to your leader this will keep your bait up there long enough that the fish can come back to it..

I'm sure all this is *clear as MUD to ya,right??*    A diagram or picture would help bunches. Really the best way to learn to make a pinrig,is to watch an ole planker do it live and in person... 

PS *Look at Highcap's link,it's a gooden*..Digger and a bunch more will come in and try to clear up some of the "mud" I'm sure...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> teo, i think your a tackle ho
> 
> you definately dont wanna be one of those, so u should make it better by selling me a buncha your stuff at half price!


You're funny!!!!! Wanna buy my pro gear?


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Daiwa Firewolf Reel*

I have a Daiwa Fire Wolf level wind on my boat rod, spooled with 20lb test and could put more (higher test, smaller diameter) on it.

Capacity = 14/480,20/280,25/230

Wonder about braid...? Could get a load of that on there.

Think it has adequate strength for the "fighting" part of the deal. Landed that big striper last year trolling with no issues. Someone please tell me if I am wrong.

If that wont work, I have the Slosh 30 that I could use on it, and use the big spinner to toss the anchor.

Someone tell me that will work so I don't have to pick out what to spend money on next. 

Last question ... The rig slides down the line of the anchor rod.. I see that.. But.. how deep are you fishing the bait?

Does it slide all the way down to the anchor, or stay off the bottom?

Also I assume current can be an issue, so do you have different weights to put on the rig itself to keep it from swinging wildly (what Al does  ) in the water?

Thanks!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

DD... thanks for the advice, it was actually pretty descriptive, very useful...along with highcap56's link. i think i got the idea now, now i just got to do me a little tackle shopping to keep me busy until they get here. thanks for the input.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

DD you knew I could not sit on the sidelines on this.

I have been up all night at work so I will answer a couple of easy things. Depth of the bait surface down to about 3 feet most of the time (you can go deeper but the bait just circles wider most of the time).
Braid on a fighting rod I would not do it. Just go with 20 lb test and good stuff. 
Making a Pin is very easy get some heavy wire I believe I' using 240lb test straight wire. Fold over 12 inches and slide through a snap swivel twist 3 wraps and slide on a bead. Then slide on a float(colored) or a ornament(sp) another bead and twist 3 times, then a egg sinker (1/2 to 3oz) another bead then bend the wire out to 90 degree's. You now have made a pin. Now on the fighting rod you have your main line attached to a swivel wire to hooks and a bait, compress the two wire leads together and slide through the swivel and slide it down the anchor line.

I hope this clears the mud but I expect that it will creat more mudd.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i knew u boys would help him out. times like this is where i really believe in what gooda guys the PS site has. 

bob, i use a 6/0 with 40lb mono cause i go way overboard on my fighting rod, but after the first time i saw a smoker make a penn sound like a damn yamahaa and break the free spool knob on a reel i was like. hm... they can peel of hundred yrds like WHOA. but anyway braid can be a bit much for fighting rods, although i hesitantly sometimes use braid as a backing, and love braid for lures, as a fighting rod when there are lots of pins out is kinda unfriendly as i have seen lots of lines cut, pinns poppes, and i actually somehow saw a poor guys fighitng rod loose its tip. mono and a good drag, and lettin the fish run for a sec before u set the hook is all ya need. We'll get together this summer sometime and we'll have a PS King Riggin day out somewhere, I'd be happy to help out and digger explained king riggin in one of the best literal way i've ever read.

neil

that smoker i was talkin about, go to Avalon pier's website and look at the king section, its my buddy holdin up that smoker in the jean jacket! nice fish


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*And the Anwser is?*

So.. the Daiwa Firewolf 47H is ok for this task? 

It will handle 280 yards of 20lb and 230 of 25.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

HighCap56 said:


> So.. the Daiwa Firewolf 47H is ok for this task?
> 
> It will handle 280 yards of 20lb and 230 of 25.


NO!!!!!! You'd need a reel that would hold 400 yards of 25 or 30lbs test. Because when the king hits, in a matter of seconds, and you could lose a 100 yards or so. I might be wrong but I doubted.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i would say at least 400 for a king riggin setup


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

This addiction is gonna drain what little I have left in my wallet.

Think I'll hit the pawn shops and eBay.

Neil ... Teo .. Digger .. Whomever ... Please suggest a reel that will do the job and not break the bank. 

Thanks!


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

penn 113H, should be able to pick one up on ebay for around 60-70$


----------



## newellchunker (Jun 16, 2004)

*HighCap!*



HighCap56 said:


> So.. the Daiwa Firewolf 47H is ok for this task?
> 
> It will handle 280 yards of 20lb and 230 of 25.



Go with DD's suggestion.........Shimano TLD20, it has great line capacity and the drag system is super.  Line capacity is like 450 yds. of 30 lb. mono.

I've got 4 TLD's: 3 TLD15's and a TLD20, I wouldn't part with none of 'em  !

BTW: newellchunker comes from the Newell 235 that I use to throw my anchor


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well I used a Jigmaster for years. They are about 660 bucks. I'm currently using that or a GS555. But I think I want a Lever Drag. Now BPS has one that looks too much like a TLD25 I may go this route if I don't stumble across a good used one.

They Have a combo on sale.
BPS Combo 

Here is a Pic of the BPS









Here is a pic of the TLD25


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Oh a couple of things on the reel. I recomened no levelwind(many people use them) since it is just another part to break (dogs do wear out) most reels in the size capisity will have a good enough drag. So there are lots of choices. On reels with 300 yards of 20 I have fished reels with less and landed them Remember the baits is many times straight down. So a hundred yard run leaves you 200 yards. I still recomend the 400 yards of 20 as a rule of thumb. After all when fishing Ocean pier some big critters happen by.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Digger said:


> DD you knew I could not sit on the sidelines on this.
> 
> (you can go deeper but the bait just circles wider most of the time).


 Yeap,guess I did "troll ya in" huh? 

Good post,a bit easier to understand and good instructions.. The tip on the braid is a fact. Reason why I wouldn't use it is because mono has stretch and you can pull the hooks on a king in a heartbeat,with no stretch in the braid,that's exactly why I would use mono. It makes for great backing when you want more line capasity though. IMHO,I know line capasity can be an issue at times,but have never seen the need for more than 3 or 4 hundred yrds..

When I used to fish for them there were many days when the water looked like gin. If it was like this,I would slide an eggsinker onto my shock, which was then tied to my leader(about 4ft of wire) The swivel stops the eggsinker and seemed to help keep the fish from circleing so bad. This allowed me to put my bait down as far as 6',it also in many cases,caught me more fish..Another thing I found nice about the clothspin was that you didn't have to adjust anchorline to get bait deeper or in closer,you just moved the pin up or down on the shockline.Many times,closer to the pier the better.

The small float that I mentioned in the other post can come in handy when the fish pops it out of the pin and comes back.. Works great on those "skyjobs"..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Another reel suggestion..*

I'm all for the TLD,have two a 15 and a 25 and love them both. *BUT* Ya'll might also want to look at the new Avets. Those things seem to have a bulletproof drag,similar to the TLD,only they also have a higher speed of retrieve..


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*I looked...*

Now I'm gonna be BROKE 

Some OM's in the $130 range and up from there...

Not too bad I guess.

Price ya pay to fish wit da big boys. 

Guess these reels would be good for Sharks too with a little wireline on the front side.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Belly Belt*

How many of you wear a stand-up belly belt/rod holder to keep from perforating your intestines fighting the Spool-Strippers?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i use a diawa sealine 6/0


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

u do see alot of tld's tho


neil


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

if i could afford one the avet because of the left hand reel or an Accurate would be my first choice. but he asked for the a good reel on a budget, and the 113H is it.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Need your opinion..*

On this reel ... might bid on it if it will do the job.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7129203721&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Thanks!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Never had much luck with Penn*

Not trying to blast Penn,many good fishermen and charter capt swear by them,catch a lot of fish with them,and they seem to hold up well,at least in thier hands..

I read Digger saying he used a jigmaster for yrs. I used one for about a half a season back in the 70's,went out and bought one of the ole black 9000c,seemed to have a smoother drag anyway,went to a tld after that. With a king you need as smooth a drag as possible,IMHO,ya get what ya pay for in most cases.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

DD I landed quite a few fish on that Jigmaster but there are a few stories to tell too. One day the sideplates blew out. That was fun, I did win how ever. A Penn Senator is a popualr choice but I believe the TLD or the BPS version(they probably had them made for them) is the best buy for this. Hey I used a Mitchell 302 for a fighting reel. I have known people use Penn Internationals on their fighting rods (And have been loaned them by freinds). And truth be know a International Model 30 would be my first choice if money was no object, maybe someday.


----------



## newellchunker (Jun 16, 2004)

*114h*



HighCap56 said:


> On this reel ... might bid on it if it will do the job.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7129203721&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
> 
> Thanks!



HighCap,

Check this out if you want a Penn:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36162&item=7128192493&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


But I'd still rather have the TLD or the one from Bass Pro


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

http://members.cox.net/files/kr.htm

i dug this up out of an old thread...good detail and photos on rigging.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Anchors*

Good Link!

Think I'll try my hand at making some anchors during this dead time.

How do the local VB Piers (LIP for one) feel about Pin Rigs?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Do they PIN rig at the LIP. Well lets see the State Record King Mackreal was landed on that pier.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Digger said:


> Do they PIN rig at the LIP. Well lets see the State Record King Mackreal was landed on that pier.




Like Digger's picture,suggests...get there early...pin riggin spots are hard ta come by......if ya don't like ta be crowded....pin riggin ain't fer you....when the spanish are off the end....plan at least a few Gotcha plugs snaggin yer anchor line


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

StillSkatin said:


> http://members.cox.net/files/kr.htm
> 
> i dug this up out of an old thread...good detail and photos on rigging.




Heaver is the man....knows his $hit...he is one awesome rod builder....not too shabby on them tube rides,neither


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

how is the vb pier for king and cobia fishing?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Stillskatin The management does not want it. They want spot fishermen. At least that is what I've been told. But hey they have the tourist dollars locked up from the strip. Give it a try the Cobia have to go by there on the way to and from the bay.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

They used to catch (back in late 70's) LOTS of kings from that pier. Cobes weren't as abundant from planks back then,but lots of kings. Caught my first drum off that pier.

Got a 30,Digger,make an offer...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

DD I could not offer you any near thing near what it is worth since those are 350-500 dollars reels depending on the model. But those are extreme overkill reels for this application. I want a new heaver 1st.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

digger, after fishing there this summer...i don't doubt what you say at all. never had such a frustrating time, and i thought lynnhaven got bad during the fall spot run.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

StillSkatin said:


> http://members.cox.net/files/kr.htm
> 
> i dug this up out of an old thread...good detail and photos on rigging.


 *Dern near jumped outta this chair when I heard that clicker go off on his homepage!* 
Guess I was having "flashbacks" of last fall on Avon....


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I use a Penn Senator 113, but any boat reel that holds 350+ yds of 20# works.

Almost my entire setup is bought off of eBay, including the line on my fighting rod. I use braid, but have heard that it can be a problem.

And to whoever asked about anchors, try searching for David Lee's king anchors. David Lee makes king anchors and they are the best I've ever used. you can get them from 5-8oz (I think) and they hold like nothing else.

I'm pretty sure he has a website, but I can't remember it right now.

And if I remember correctly, his anchors aren't expensive, compared to others i've seen.

kingfisherman23, aka Evan


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I like to thanks everyone for their inputs. I went to BPS and got their version of the TLD combo today. Again, appreciate all the info.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

bump


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> I like to thanks everyone for their inputs. I went to BPS and got their version of the TLD combo today. Again, appreciate all the info.


 Teo,want your imput on that reel after ya catch a few fish on it,ok??


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> I like to thanks everyone for their inputs. I went to BPS and got their version of the TLD combo today. Again, appreciate all the info.


Same here, thanks everyone. I pretty much just asked my mother to mail me my old reel and found a new graphite frame for 10 bucks on eBay. Installed new HT 100 drag and bought a cheap rod from Oceans East. The guy said it’s the same blank used on the ugly stik. I guess we will see. All together I spent 45 dollars. I hope im good for the summer.
Chapa


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Teo,want your imput on that reel after ya catch a few fish on it,ok??


Kenny, with my luck, I hope I hook up once. I don't like the no anti-reverse on that reel, but the price was right.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

bump again


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Kenny, with my luck, I hope I hook up once. I don't like the no anti-reverse on that reel, but the price was right.


 No anti reverse??? The reel has no anti reverse?? Ya need to take that one back,sounds like dog gear is broken?? OR are you talking about the Penn in above post?? If so,price IS RIGHT...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> No anti reverse??? The reel has no anti reverse?? Ya need to take that one back,sounds like dog gear is broken?? OR are you talking about the Penn in above post?? If so,price IS RIGHT...


Kenny, sorry for the confusion. It has no IAR bearing.


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 21, 2005)

*Line Capacity and Smooth Drag*

The most important thing in your entire setup is a reel that provides a very smooth drag and plenty of capacity. The most common hooking and fighting strategy for kings from piers is to use fairly small treble hooks to assure a hookup and then using very light drag pressure. 

The strategy is simple. A king shows up, blasts your bait before you can blink, hopefully gets hooked by one or more trebles, then trys to melt down your drag in a 200-400 yd. initial run, then rests for a few minutes, then tries another blistering run of another 100+ yards, then you reel them in under light pressure trying to have them exhausted and barely swimming when they come to the gaff.

Sounds simple but there are many things that often ruin the day of a rookie. The first is when the jerky drag of a cheap reel pulls treble hooks out of the kings delicate skin. The second is when the rookie panics because they have never seen line dissapear off their reel so fast so they either put their thumb on the spool (ouch!) or tighten the drag in a desperate attempt to avoid being spooled. Both of these can also result in pulled hooks or even breakoffs.

The easiest way to avoid these mistakes is to have a reel that has an absolute minimum of 400 yds. of line and an extremely smooth drag. If you have these things in a reel, then you are much less likely to panic, get spooled, or pull hooks.

If you typically only encounter kings on your pier then line capacity is much more important than line size. Because you will want to use light drag pressure on kings, you really can get by with (quality) line as light as 15 lb. if it will get your capacity up. I currently use a TLD15 filled with 15 lb. Trilene Big Game as my primary pier outfit for kings and love it. It is light weight, dependable, very smooth, and holds 500+ yards.

One caveat I do have on the light line advice above is that it is fine for fighting kings on a light drag, but not so hot if big tarpon or cobia are common visitors to your pier. While I use that setup with a lot of confidence in the spring and fall, I switch to a 25 or 30 lb. outfit during the hot months when tarpon are here (in NC/SC/GA). Hooking a 100+ tarpon or cobia on a TLD 15 really sucks -- hence the advice for much heavier tackle in some other posts. I guess if I had to choose a single reel for all my pin fishing it would be a TLD 25.

So, I guess my long-winded advice is to spend as much as you can afford on a quality fighting reel from a good manufacturer. If you need to cut costs then get a hold of a cheap anchor rod setup and spend the rest on your fighting outfit. Nearly anything that can cast 4 oz. will do for an anchor outfit. The most important aspect of anchoring is the anchor design, not the anchor weight, nor the rod length. Make anchors with a long "neck" wire and thin yet stiff gauge wire legs and they will dig in well and hold even in light weights.

Hope my $0.02 helps with your decision.

FishingAddict


----------

